# GF planning weekend trip with her ex BF



## JaeJae (Sep 14, 2014)

My girlfriend/common law wife of 4 years, who I share a condo with, has kept a friendship with her ex boyfriend, which I’ve never been thrilled about but I’ve come to terms with, as when they were together they made some rental property investments together and so continue to have that connection. While she doesn’t care to discuss or announce the details of her previous relationship, she meets him for dinner or breakfast maybe once every 3 weeks or so. Let me say at this point that since they split 6 years ago I’m as certain as anybody could be that the physical relationship ended completely with the split, or before, and I know that her mother, who she is close with and who we see regularly, is not the type who would put up with any behavior like that from her daughter. The ex, so far I am aware, has not had a relationship with any other woman since the split. I have no idea why.
However, my GF recently left open her email on my laptop, and there was an invitation from him to spend a Fall weekend at a B&B he is intending to visit in about 3 weeks time, and her tentative yes based around her as yet unknown work schedule. My GF has not said anything about it. Even if I’m convinced that there would be no sexual involvement, what advice can people give on how I might handle the situation?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Seriously...?

:scratchhead:


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

How many more red flags do you need to see how inappropriate your GF's relationship with her ex is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm afraid it's a troll.
One can't be THAT dumb to give their GF the free card that way.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Did you check the email for other emails from him?

Have you checked her cell phone bill and the texts on her cell to see how much they are communicating and what about?


----------



## JaeJae (Sep 14, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Did you check the email for other emails from him?
> 
> Have you checked her cell phone bill and the texts on her cell to see how much they are communicating and what about?


As I indicated, they communicate periodically regarding the rental properties. Mostly by text, then meet about every 3 weeks to discuss tenants, rent, maintenance required etc for the 3 rental properties.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Keep your mouth shut and see how it pans out...I'm betting in 3 weeks time you will have the answer to exactky what you need to do.

Especially when she tells you she has to go out of town for work or meet the girls for an out of town event.

My point.....wait and see if she lies to you then hire a PI to gather the evidence and then confront her.

If she does tell you she is going to a B&B with her ex then hire a PI to gather evidence and then confront her.

I bet if you hire a PI in 3 weeks no mater what you will see that it's time to just let her go.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah...if they will be staying at a B&B together, they are going to be having sex. Sorry. Him not dating any other woman for 6 years is also concerning. It could be he is still very much in love with her.

I agree that you should wait and see what she says. You already know what she is planning on doing, but wait to see what she tells you. Try to save the email somewhere if you can for proof in three weeks...I have a feeling you're going to need it. 

If she lies, call her out on it and tell her if she goes, you won't be home when she gets back.


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

staarz21 said:


> Yeah...if they will be staying at a B&B together, they are going to be having sex. Sorry. Him not dating any other woman for 6 years is also concerning. It could be he is still very much in love with her.
> 
> I agree that you should wait and see what she says. You already know what she is planning on doing, but wait to see what she tells you. Try to save the email somewhere if you can for proof in three weeks...I have a feeling you're going to need it.
> 
> If she lies, call her out on it and tell her if she goes, you won't be home when she gets back.


I agree. 
Also, makes one wonder how many times they've gone out on their "weekend getaways" together. 
You better do some digging. Start with her emails and texts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I would wait to see what happens. If she lies about where she is going that weekend, you know it's over. If she tells the truth and you ask her, 'do you think it's appropriate to go on a romantic weekend away with your ex-boyfriend, how would you feel if I did that with my ex-girlfriend?', and her answer is to tell you to get stuffed, well, your choice, but I'd be walking.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't resist.

If you are so sure of no sexual activity, what is the purpose of this trip? What couldn't they discuss at home? At lunch, with, y'know, people around ?

What would they need to do at a B&B that they can't do otherwise?

As Gus said, seriously?


----------



## JaeJae (Sep 14, 2014)

breeze said:


> I would wait to see what happens. If she lies about where she is going that weekend, you know it's over. If she tells the truth and you ask her, 'do you think it's appropriate to go on a romantic weekend away with your ex-boyfriend, how would you feel if I did that with my ex-girlfriend?', and her answer is to tell you to get stuffed, well, your choice, but I'd be walking.


Of course I think you're right. If she does tell the truth I've a suspicion the answer will be "I'm a free woman"," You don't own me", "I choose my friends", "I can go where I like", "Nothing's going to happen." "Why are you so insecure?" and so on. 

To give more context, when we've discussed their continuing contact in the past, her answer has always been along the same lines of - "It was over a long time ago". "He's more like just family now, like a cousin". "Nobody touches when we meet, no hug, no kiss on the cheek, no touching, no nothing."

And as I said I've somewhat reluctantly accepted the continuing contact as I never wanted to be the irrational needy jealous neanderthal controlling boyfriend. But I guess this is now a major respect/disrespect issue if nothing else.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Have you met this ex? If so, is he someone that the two of you invite round for parties and happy hours? Or is her relationship with him strictly between the two of them?


----------



## JaeJae (Sep 14, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> Have you met this ex? If so, is he someone that the two of you invite round for parties and happy hours? Or is her relationship with him strictly between the two of them?


I've met him. Briefly. Twice. He's not somebody I would care to cultivate a friendship with. Not because of who he is, but because of what he used to be. An ex.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

She's been lying to you throughout your entire relationship. 

It must be a huge ego rush for her, having two men at her beck and call. You are part of a harem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

the guy said:


> Keep your mouth shut and see how it pans out...I'm betting in 3 weeks time you will have the answer to exactky what you need to do.
> 
> Especially when she tells you she has to go out of town for work or meet the girls for an out of town event.
> 
> ...


How much money would a PI cost for the 3 weeks?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Dude... all I can say is :wtf:?!?!

Are you serious???? You're actually putting up with this???


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry but it sounds like you are being fazed out.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

JaeJae said:


> Of course I think you're right. If she does tell the truth I've a suspicion the answer will be "I'm a free woman"," You don't own me", "I choose my friends", "I can go where I like", "Nothing's going to happen." "Why are you so insecure?" and so on.
> 
> To give more context, when we've discussed their continuing contact in the past, her answer has always been along the same lines of - "It was over a long time ago". "He's more like just family now, like a cousin". "Nobody touches when we meet, no hug, no kiss on the cheek, no touching, no nothing."
> 
> And as I said I've somewhat reluctantly accepted the continuing contact as I never wanted to be the irrational needy jealous neanderthal controlling boyfriend. But I guess this is now a major respect/disrespect issue if nothing else.


That's what cheaters do fyi. Go read in the coping with infidelity section. That's exactly what they do. They do something they know is inappropriate, then they tell you that you're the nutty one for feeling the way you do.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Someone posted that if you wait, you'll know soon enough when she either lies to you or tells the truth.

What grabs me is when you try to turn it around and say what if I did the same thing and they say that they would be alright with it is because they know you have nothing warming up in the bull pen but if the day comes when you start communicating with a female a little more than normal, then you'll see a change of tune. In other words, "don't do what I do, do what I say.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

You realize that if she goes regardless of whether sex is involved or not this will set the precedent for the rest of your relationship and marriage if you decide to get married and she will wear the pants in the relationship and you get to ware the doormat sign.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

What the actual frick??? She can't be serious surely!

I don't know a single person on the planet, male or female, that would be ok with this.

:wtf:


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, let's look at it as if he and she never dated. Let's say he was her business partner in regards to buying and renting out properties and that's it.

He invites her to a B&B for a weekend. 

Does the fact they never dated in this scenario make it okay for you? If not, then take the whole ex thing out of the equation and look at it as it is. A single man invites a woman in a relationship for a weekend away. Does her partner have a right to feel that this is suspicious and unacceptable behaviour? I think so. I think you would find that most people out there would have a problem with that.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

You've tolerated it for 4 years.
It is a dumb move to have a girlfriend who has a rental property with an ex.
I don't know what a common law wife is, but I recommend you stop referring to her as that.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Let's start from the beginning:

JaeJae, from the start, what made you think that this was an ok arrangement?

1. Is this her only source of livelihood?
2. Did she give a reason for not separating the investments or not cashing out?
3. How long was she single from this guy before you started dating her?
4. Is she really deriving a livelihood from all this, or do you find that you HAVE TO support her despite all these great (joint) investments?
5. what made you decide to share a mortgage with her outside of marriage? have you thought about the fact that any liability she encounters could impact the joint investments that you two have?


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

Hicks said:


> You've tolerated it for 4 years.
> It is a dumb move to have a girlfriend who has a rental property with an ex.
> I don't know what a common law wife is, but I recommend you stop referring to her as that.


:iagree:

It is one thing to be insecure & it is another thing to tolerate things that most people would not. I would never get into a relationship with a man that has unfinished business with an ex, especially one that they were never married to.

Your GF has no boundaries with this ex if he had the gall to invite her to a B&B. The fact that she has not mentioned this to you is a red flag.

Let's just hope that you all aren't _common law _for real
(joint tax returns, joint bank accounts, she's taken your name, etc.)....if so, then you have to get an actual divorce. Hopefully, you are both just in a long term relationship so that you can make an easy break if you have to.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Someone post the facepalm

Honestly its over. Hire a PI to bug the room AND listen for you. That way you will have your closure and know for sure.

You do realize the number of beds in a B&B room is

#drumroll

ONE


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

weightlifter said:


> Someone post the facepalm
> 
> Honestly its over. Hire a PI to bug the room AND listen for you. That way you will have your closure and know for sure.
> 
> ...


It's also interesting how this is so specific. 

who refers to a weekend getaway by calling it going to a B&B?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

frusdil said:


> What the actual frick??? She can't be serious surely!
> 
> I don't know a single person on the planet, male or female, that would be ok with this.
> 
> :wtf:


Hold that thought someone on TAM will be along shortly


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

>I don't know a single person on the planet, male or female, that would be ok with this.<

We've had a couple. Last one I remember is the one who sent his wife to try out the other man and surprise: She had sex with him.

We had that guy from Chicago like a year ago...

Oklahomasomethingoranother...


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

6301 said:


> What grabs me is when you try to turn it around and say what if I did the same thing and they say that they would be alright with it is because they know you have nothing warming up in the bull pen but if the day comes when you start communicating with a female a little more than normal, then you'll see a change of tune. In other words, "don't do what I do, do what I say.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

She has not told you about this weekend?

Well, it's not right for a person in an LTR to spend a weekend in a bed and breakfast with a person of the opposite sex. Bed = a place to meet. Breakfast is the meal in the morning afterwards.

But she hasn't told you about it, just wait. Let her bring it up. If she lies about whom she is spending the weekend, then you need to hire a PI to see what happens. Heck. You can even appear and knock on the bedroom door. 

How far away is the place?


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

I remember back in the day, I was dating this girl who had a fwb guy in Austin before we started dating. There was going to be a big weekend party at his place with all her friends that she had planned on going before we started dating (we hadn't dated that long).

I told her it looked bad and was disrespectful for her to go but she insisted. I said if she went not to call me when she got back and I did my best to avoid her at work. It wasn't that I thought she would cheat, I just felt like I'd be a sap for allowing it.

I was really proud of myself for that. After a couple of weeks she called me and invited me for lunch. We ended up dating for 4 years...until she left me for another co-worker.

Not sure what the moral of this story is.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Why even spend money on PI? If she goes, that should be it for you, but you need to tell her that this is unacceptable up front, and that she makes decision about your whole relationship at this point. She needs to choose once and for all.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

WandaJ said:


> Why even spend money on PI? If she goes, that should be it for you, but you need to tell her that this is unacceptable up front, and that she makes decision about your whole relationship at this point. She needs to choose once and for all.


And, if she says they are only going to talk the obvious retort would be 'why at a B&B ?'. 

And, again obviously, if she has a crappy reason, ( most will be crap ) then you'll have your answer.

What would be a good reason to go ( aside from the obvious ) ?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sniff sniff....

I smell musty bridge funk.....


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Sniff sniff....
> 
> I smell musty bridge funk.....


But, I couldn't resist.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
I'd be OK with this if I was told. I trust my wife. She has allowed me to take trips with other women - and no, nothing inappropriate ever happened. I do know that this level of trust is very unusual. 

I think the best plan is to wait and see if she tells you. No need for PIs or anything like that. Continue to trust her until she breaks that trust - for example by not telling you, or lying about the reason for the trip. If she does, then dump her.

Or, if you want a bit of humor: If she tells you it is a business trip, wish her luck, then let her know that since she is out of town, you will be taking a quick weekend trip with woman you know from work....... Wait for the reaction....


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening all
> I'd be OK with this if I was told. I trust my wife. She has allowed me to take trips with other women - and no, nothing inappropriate ever happened.  I do know that this level of trust is very unusual.
> 
> I think the best plan is to wait and see if she tells you. No need for PIs or anything like that. Continue to trust her until she breaks that trust - for example by not telling you, or lying about the reason for the trip. If she does, then dump her.
> ...


or even a network marketing company that you want to look into


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening all
> I'd be OK with this if I was told. I trust my wife. She has allowed me to take trips with other women - and no, nothing inappropriate ever happened. I do know that this level of trust is very unusual.
> 
> I think the best plan is to wait and see if she tells you. No need for PIs or anything like that. Continue to trust her until she breaks that trust - for example by not telling you, or lying about the reason for the trip. If she does, then dump her.
> ...


Really??

Even if you were just dating the person, the fact that they secretly agreed to go away ANYWHERE with their ex, and failed to tell you anything about it, is a HUGE flag!

Now add in that they are common-law, so they live together like a married couple, and the place is a "BnB", which is ONE BED!

The spouse was kept in the dark. 

Even if the relationship was totally platonic up till this point, it crossed boundaries the moment her ex invited her to spend the night with him in a "BnB", and she should have immediately taken this info to her common-law husband.

Boundaries were crossed, and secrets are being passed here. It's unacceptable in any serious relationship.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

WandaJ said:


> Why even spend money on PI? If she goes, that should be it for you, but you need to tell her that this is unacceptable up front, and that she makes decision about your whole relationship at this point. She needs to choose once and for all.


An even better way is to remove the decision for her.

Simply state that she may do as she pleases. You, however, will no longer be with someone that makes the decisions that she has made.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

If she brings up going to a B&B, tell her "Great! I'd love to go to a B&B with you," and insist that you go with her.

Did this guy come out of the closet recently? Because guys don't usually suggest going to B&B's.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I know lots of guys who love beer and brats


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

*GF planning weekend trip with her ex BF*

No. 

Did not even have to read the story and that was my answer. 

But I read anyway:

_My girlfriend/common law wife of 4 years, who I share a condo with, has kept a friendship with her ex boyfriend [Bw]hich I’ve never been thrilled about_]

You don't say.

_ but I’ve come to terms with,_ 

.................. you chose to keep dating her knowing this.

_The ex, so far I am aware, has not had a relationship with any other woman since the split. I have no idea why._

Probably because he still carries a torch for your girlfriend.

_However, my GF recently left open her email on my laptop, and *there was an invitation from him to spend a Fall weekend at a B&B*_*

BED and BREAKFAST

Even if I’m convinced that there would be no sexual involvement, what advice can people give on how I might handle the situation?[/QUOTE]


Once again, BED and BREAKFAST. Most people don't go to those to talk about the weather, drink a coffee or check to see if their wifi is working. 

Ehrm... 

It sounds like he still wants on her. The fact that he invited her to a BED AND BREAKFAST really says it all. It's not like he told her to meet him at Starbucks.

You didn't expand on why he's always rubbed you the wrong way, their relationship, but I'm betting you've picked up on a lot of weird sh*t through the years.

I dated the male version of your girlfriend. He and his ex did EVERYTHING together, talked all the time, etc. It's exactly why I stopped dating him. It was so clear he was still in love with her.



*


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Where is Jae Jae? He's been gone an awful long time for a newbie seeking advice...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

what I think when I see jaejae


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Seriously...?
> 
> :scratchhead:


Basically.



JaeJae said:


> Of course I think you're right. If she does tell the truth I've a suspicion the answer will be "I'm a free woman"," You don't own me", "I choose my friends", "I can go where I like", "Nothing's going to happen." "Why are you so insecure?" and so on.
> 
> To give more context, when we've discussed their continuing contact in the past, her answer has always been along the same lines of - "It was over a long time ago". "He's more like just family now, like a cousin". "Nobody touches when we meet, no hug, no kiss on the cheek, no touching, no nothing."


This is where you fcked up. When she responded that way, you should have told her, "Cool," and peaced out.

That guy I was dating, the one with the best friend ex-girlfriend--I remember distinctly one time him telling me that the last girl he dated "couldn't handle" his relationship with his ex (Gee, I wonder why). I think he wanted to see how i'd respond, like testing me. And I told him plainly, I wasn't interested in dating someone who was that close to their ex because it simply would not work for me. We were only a few weeks in. You have been in this for four years because you chose it. I would not have made it past the first month. No way. Now how. 

And just to play devil's advocate:



weightlifter said:


> #drumroll
> 
> ONE


I've stayed in B&Bs with more than one bed. In fact we rented one out once that had 3 beds in a big room. (family vacation).



NextTimeAround said:


> Iwho refers to a weekend getaway by calling it going to a B&B?


I do. I just did up above. LOL. 

But the point is: their relationship is too close for comfort and for some reason you have chosen to stay with someone who is that close to their ex...for four years and now you seem to be thinking something is off........ shoulda just stopped dating her eons ago since you both clearly have totally different ideas on exes/relationship/boundaries.

Oh and I do like the name Jae Jae. Random.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> what I think when I see jaejae


THEME SONG: Good Times - YouTube


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Just another variation on the theme...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Even JJ on Good Times, scrub that he was, would not have put up with his woman going to a B&B with another brutha.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't wait to find out what happens.

If I could give any advice, it would be to let this scenario play out and see if she comes clean. If she doesn't or makes up a lie, end the relationship. For her to even consider going to a B&B shows a complete lack of respect for Jae, especially since she knows how he feels about their constant communicating. 

This situation would drive me insane, and I couldn't even think of putting my wife or an ex-girlfriend through that kind of emotional torture.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

more red flags than...

http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01729/chinese-soldiers_1729449i.jpg


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

tom67 said:


> more red flags than...
> 
> http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01729/chinese-soldiers_1729449i.jpg


China!!!!!!


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

JaeJae said:


> My girlfriend/common law wife of 4 years, who I share a condo with, has kept a friendship with her ex boyfriend, which I’ve never been thrilled about but I’ve come to terms with, as when they were together they made some rental property investments together and so continue to have that connection. While she doesn’t care to discuss or announce the details of her previous relationship, she meets him for dinner or breakfast maybe once every 3 weeks or so. Let me say at this point that since they split 6 years ago I’m as certain as anybody could be that the physical relationship ended completely with the split, or before, and I know that her mother, who she is close with and who we see regularly, is not the type who would put up with any behavior like that from her daughter. The ex, so far I am aware, has not had a relationship with any other woman since the split. I have no idea why.
> However, my GF recently left open her email on my laptop, and there was an invitation from him to spend a Fall weekend at a B&B he is intending to visit in about 3 weeks time, and her tentative yes based around her as yet unknown work schedule. My GF has not said anything about it. Even if I’m convinced that there would be no sexual involvement, what advice can people give on how I might handle the situation?


OMG! We could, be, like twins or something!

This exact same thing happened to me, only it was in 7th grade!

My common law girlfriend since 2nd grade got a Valentine card from her ex from 1st grade, that no-good Timmy Robbins. I was really upset about the whole situation. Taeshanda didn't seem very upset to have received the card, which was a huge red flag. The fact that I was painfully shy, and that Taeshanda actually had no idea we were involved, was, in retrospect, a black flag, although it may have been tinged with crimson.

I asked Taeshanda what this all meant, and was she going to kiss Timmy and risk getting cooties and throwing away everything we had shared.

I still remember her speaking those words that forever broke my heart until the following summer-

"What are you talking about?"

Taeshanda went on to become a motivational speaker, no small feat considering that she was mute and only had one arm.

I'm not sure how things turned out for Timmy Robbins, but I hope he ended up dating men. Small men. I'm talking really height-challenged men, like in the Wizard of Oz.

And me? Well, in all modesty, I have to give myself an "A+++." 

I learned an important lesson in life from Taeshanda, that I think applies directly to this situation.

That lesson, applied directly to this situation, would be

Don't have a girlfriend / common law wife for 4 years who maintains frequent contact with an ex-boyfriend / business partner who is smarter, more successful, and generally a superior specimen of manhood than you are.

I know you now feel an overwhelming urge to send me lots of money over PayPal, but I'm not giving you a valid email address. Instead, take that money and spend it on self-help books.

And you're WELCOME!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

JaeJae said:


> As I indicated, they communicate periodically regarding the rental properties. Mostly by text, then meet about every 3 weeks to discuss tenants, rent, maintenance required etc for the 3 rental properties.


Sir, I have owned rental properties. Talking about tenants and maintenance every 3 weeks never happened. Seriously, what is there to talk about every 3 weeks? You bought this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rooster2014 (Aug 23, 2014)

JaeJae said:


> My girlfriend/common law wife of 4 years, who I share a condo with, has kept a friendship with her ex boyfriend, which I’ve never been thrilled about but I’ve come to terms with, as when they were together they made some rental property investments together and so continue to have that connection. While she doesn’t care to discuss or announce the details of her previous relationship, she meets him for dinner or breakfast maybe once every 3 weeks or so. Let me say at this point that since they split 6 years ago I’m as certain as anybody could be that the physical relationship ended completely with the split, or before, and I know that her mother, who she is close with and who we see regularly, is not the type who would put up with any behavior like that from her daughter. The ex, so far I am aware, has not had a relationship with any other woman since the split. I have no idea why.
> However, my GF recently left open her email on my laptop, and there was an invitation from him to spend a Fall weekend at a B&B he is intending to visit in about 3 weeks time, and her tentative yes based around her as yet unknown work schedule. My GF has not said anything about it. Even if I’m convinced that there would be no sexual involvement, what advice can people give on how I might handle the situation?


Never give another man a chance to make your girl happy!! Enough said.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Where's the testosterone around here...

Absolutely unbelievable 

Dude... Grow a serious pair. They are wiping their feet all over you. You should charge for the service you provide.

Tell her not to come back on her way out. Pack her crap and bring it to her mothers place.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeswecan said:


> Sir, I have owned rental properties. Talking about tenants and maintenance every 3 weeks never happened. Seriously, what is there to talk about every 3 weeks? You bought this?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol, true. Read that initially and figured they must talk about the rentals for all of 5min, business done. Sounds like they deal with stuff over phone and email, so the face to face time would most likely be superfluous (for business dealings).


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

JaeJae said:


> My girlfriend/common law wife of 4 years, who I share a condo with, has kept a friendship with her ex boyfriend, which I’ve never been thrilled about but I’ve come to terms with, as when they were together they made some rental property investments together and so continue to have that connection. While she doesn’t care to discuss or announce the details of her previous relationship, she meets him for dinner or breakfast maybe once every 3 weeks or so. Let me say at this point that since they split 6 years ago I’m as certain as anybody could be that the physical relationship ended completely with the split, or before, and I know that her mother, who she is close with and who we see regularly, is not the type who would put up with any behavior like that from her daughter. The ex, so far I am aware, has not had a relationship with any other woman since the split. I have no idea why.
> However, my GF recently left open her email on my laptop, and there was an invitation from him to spend a Fall weekend at a B&B he is intending to visit in about 3 weeks time, and her tentative yes based around her as yet unknown work schedule. My GF has not said anything about it. Even if I’m convinced that there would be no sexual involvement, what advice can people give on how I might handle the situation?


Damn.... 

*hint*

Check out what's on the dessert menu.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Sell the house while she is out rutting with her "friend".


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

hookares said:


> Sell the house while she is out rutting with her "friend".


I guess he's not heard of FWB. It's a private thing though. None of his business you know.

He provides the stability of home and comfort while she's out with her alpha. Next thread most likely will be "should I support common-law wife and OMs child?"


----------



## School bus (Sep 25, 2014)

I hate these threads where I desperately want but wonder if we will ever get an update.


----------



## magnolia2014 (Aug 29, 2014)

Malaise said:


> I can't resist.
> 
> If you are so sure of no sexual activity, what is the purpose of this trip? What couldn't they discuss at home? At lunch, with, y'know, people around ?
> 
> ...


Absolutely!!! 
:iagree::iagree::iagree:
Dude, take the blinders off.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

The OPs last activity on the site was 7pm over two weeks ago. Let this thread die people
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

the guy said:


> Keep your mouth shut and see how it pans out...I'm betting in 3 weeks time you will have the answer to exactky what you need to do.
> 
> Especially when she tells you she has to go out of town for work or meet the girls for an out of town event.
> .


excellent idea. i'm dying to hear how she explains being away for the weekend!

Yeah, sharing a room at a B&B will be purely platonic!:rofl::rofl:

Just to prove how platonics it was, slip one of those pen VAR's hidden in her luggage. You can listen to them discussing real estate all night, over and over again


----------



## lookingforpeace (Sep 30, 2014)

im just not sure if your not seeing whats wrong with this whole picture ?


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I think you should invite her sister to come and keep you company for the weekend while your GF is away on her (monkey) business trip.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Let her go to the weekend, then show up with Joe Pesci, then go all Goodfellas on the ex BF.


----------



## 20yrsofmarriage (Sep 29, 2014)

Time to give her an ultimatum. I couldn't live like that, and part of me suspects she gets off on you being jealous.

bTW- what's a b&b?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Forest said:


> Let her go to the weekend, then show up with Joe Pesci, then go all Goodfellas on the ex BF.


Knife or bats?


----------



## sunvalley (Dec 4, 2011)

20yrsofmarriage said:


> bTW- what's a b&b?


It's a very cozy, intimate version of the Holiday Inn. More personalized service, and usually only one bed in a room.

You're welcome.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

20yrsofmarriage said:


> Time to give her an ultimatum. I couldn't live like that, and part of me suspects she gets off on you being jealous.
> 
> bTW- what's a b&b?


Bed and Breakfast. 

I have always seen them as someone's home. They just open up a room or two in their home and you stay there, like a hotel. I think they have guest houses and even some small hotels are considered b&b's.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

They'll be offering JJ some prime swamp land soon. One with that skanky smelling bridge over it...


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Q tip said:


> They'll be offering JJ some prime swamp land soon. One with that skanky smelling bridge over it...


Can we stop this troll thread already

Nothing to see here - YouTube


----------

